# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Frightening Experience

## Kirrim

Last night I woke up at 3 in the morning, but thats not as unusual as what came as I was drifting back off into sleep. My body became numb, which I knew immediately was sleep paralasis due to past attempts trying to lucid dream(I think it was the WILD method but I dont remember) but I was never able to get past that numb feeling and achieve lucidity. So I sat there and relaxed because I thought nothing would happen when I felt a feeling of falling in my head. This is where it becomes frightening. I began hearing voices. It sounded like a crowd off in the distance. Immediately I snapped out of it, feeling a sense of excitement and fear at the same time. After I calmed down a bit, I tried again. The same thing happened but I didn't struggle. The voices got louder as if they were moving towards me to the point where it felt like they were whispering/talking in my ears. Then they stopped faster than they had begun. At this point I thought I was on the verge of licidity but then my ears started ringing terribly loud and a final demonic voice whispered in my ear, "Soon, you will be ours" I couldnt even move my fingers at this point but I was frantic. I opened my eyes to look around but noone was there. I slowly regained control of my body and didn't try going back to sleep (not so much afraid but I had to get up anyways in that next 30 minutes) I heard people experienced nightmarish things like that with this method but I never read about anything quite like that!(Im probably just possessed) More importantly, I want to know if I could possibly stop those voices if I did it again with a different mind set or something because that was my closest lucid dreaming experience and id really like to experience one.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Omg, i don't even..O_O.  Im sorry about that!  Welcome to Dv BTW.  Hopefully someone else will reply, cause i have no idea how you'd go about getting rid of the voices...

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Maybe cool down on the scary movies? Or, really listen to your dreams, if you ignore and don't make it known in waking life, the dreams will make it known for you in a scary way, but trying to get your attention. Try writing a journal and connect the dots on why this is happening.

----------


## gab

Voices can happen, so can other sounds, images and sensations.

They are a sign that your body is falling asleep and your mind is still up and experiencing the process. And that's a good thing. State of mind (if you scared or have dark thoughts vs. happy, pleasant expectations) can play a role in your overall experience.

Here is a tutorial WILD (sageous), in which the whole process is explained very nicely. It's much easier to go into something knowing what can happen and what to do when it does. happy dreams ::alien:: 

_*Moved to WILD_

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Just use ear plugs. When you start hearing voices while using ear plugs, you're 100% sure it's your mind, because how could you hear someone talking through ear plugs? And, when you're using ear plugs, you're almost guaranteed to have no auditory hallucinations

----------


## sisyphus

This happens to me, but only infrequently. I play rain sounds when I sleep. Sometimes it sounds like whispers and my mind exaggerates that into voices. But I know it's just the audio track so it quickly dispels the illusion. Ear plugs, eye mask, ambient sounds, or anything else that makes your sleep environment consistent and predictable.

I sometimes have a recurring visual hallucination that used to freak me out. But then I gave the figure a silly name and cartoonish personality, so it doesn't bother me anymore.

----------


## Mikado

I'm not an expert, but have already experienced this during WILD attempts.

I'm using a fan to produce some background noise and isolate my room from my environment. Sometimes, when beginning to fall asleep, my fan starts to sing some songs ! The first time, I thought it could come from another room, but after a few secondes, I was sure this was the hypnagogic hallucinations described on the tutorials you'll find on DV. 

And, some other times, I heard that sound of many people talking in a strange way, that becomes more and more like demonic voices coming from hell, perhaps talking about you. I think that's just our brain trying to make sense of the hypnagogy according to our cultural references, and with the influence of the nervosity or even the fear you can feel at that moment, at least the first times. Auto-suggestion.

In fact, after a few weeks, I already don't hear anymore this kind of sounds. I think that's just because I'm getting used to what I feel during my WILD attempts, and I welcome those feelings and hypnagogy as something great and fun.

----------

